# 2 positions vacant for composers at Actiongirls.com



## Alex W (Dec 17, 2004)

I've been composing roughly 3-4 minutes of music / week for Actiongirls.com, since April this year. Lately I've been too flat out to keep it up, now that I'm working on a game soundtrack.

Now when it comes to skilled composers, I know this forum has a veritable horde of plenty 

So if you are interested and reckon you can have a go at composing orchestral, heavy metal and hi nrg dark techno, synched up to action happening on screen, let me know.

Scotty JX is the owner of the site, and here are some examples of the style of music he's looking for.

http://www.alxproductions.com/martina1.mp3 - orchestral / metal
http://www.alxproductions.com/martina3.mp3 - techno / metal
http://www.alxproductions.com/finalmix.mp3 - dark techno
http://www.alxproductions.com/beyond.mp3 - spacey techno
http://www.alxproductions.com/spears3.mp3 - ambient / electronic metal

Scotty is looking all over the place for new composers as we speak, so there's no telling how long the positions will be there, but the money is very decent, and it's a lot of fun composing music to naked girlies all day. :wink: so have a think about it.


----------



## Niah (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice stuff you got there Alex. 
Some pieces are very rammstein-ish, cool.


----------



## Alex W (Dec 17, 2004)

Niah said:


> Nice stuff you got there Alex.
> Some pieces are very rammstein-ish, cool.



Hey, thanks mate.


----------



## Niah (Dec 18, 2004)

By the way, I've browsed your website and i've download "comtemplation" and "solaris". I've found these pieces amazing, congratulations and i'm really looking forward to hear you score for Stargate game


----------



## Alex W (Dec 18, 2004)

Niah said:


> By the way, I've browsed your website and i've download "comtemplation" and "solaris". I've found these pieces amazing, congratulations and i'm really looking forward to hear you score for Stargate game



Oh, cheers dude thanks a lot.

I'll do my best


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Dec 18, 2004)

I really like that ambient kind of music - Cliff Martinez fan I can tell.  *thumbs up*

What library do you use for those very dreamy pads? Is that Atmosphere?


----------



## Alex W (Dec 19, 2004)

Aaron Sapp said:


> I really like that ambient kind of music - Cliff Martinez fan I can tell.  *thumbs up*
> 
> What library do you use for those very dreamy pads? Is that Atmosphere?



G'day mate, glad you like it - yeah Cliff's a bit of a champion I reckon .

The fx pad panning from right to left in the beginning is from distorted reality, and the strings that come in at 0:52 are SISS (there's also some SAM Horns in there really soft). All the gamelan samples are from Spectrasonics Heart of Asia.


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Dec 21, 2004)

"Two positions...action girls"????

military and missionary???
:lol:


----------



## Alex W (Dec 21, 2004)

LastLibs.com said:


> "Two positions...action girls"????
> 
> military and missionary???
> :lol:



nice


----------



## Scott Rogers (Apr 6, 2005)

..........


----------



## Niah (Apr 6, 2005)

> How can you tell just from his picture?



How much crack did you have this morning? 8)


----------



## Scott Rogers (Apr 6, 2005)

..........


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 6, 2005)

OH MY GOD....HAHAhA
:lol: Your just full of them aren't you?


----------



## Niah (Apr 7, 2005)

hehehheh :lol:


----------



## Alex W (Apr 7, 2005)

Scott Rogers said:


> Niah said:
> 
> 
> > Nice stuff you got there Alex.
> ...




hahahaha.

I'm so glad you resurrected this thread with that post. :lol:


----------



## Scott Rogers (Apr 7, 2005)

..........


----------

